# Calling all washing machine owners......



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We (the Royal We...) would like your opinions please on RV washing machines. A little difficult to decide on the best questions to poll, but here goes. Comments also gratefully received.

*NB:-* "Permanently plumbed" is defined as having its own water & drain supply.

Dougie.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Plumbed in.

Whirlpool top loader, not a luxury when it's your home..


----------



## 103748 (Apr 4, 2007)

Permanently plumbed Splendide 2000. Had it for 2 years fulltiming & will have one next time. Agree with Jim...not a luxury
Graeme & Moi


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*are Vee*

RV Owners only eh!

I see

Pointy!


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*Wasing Machine*

We've got a Bendix washer/dryer and really, really would not be without it! We spent a year without one and it cost an absolute fortune using local launderettes, getting there and back, waiting for other people to finish - ooooh, never again!!!!!!!!

Now to make space for the dishwasher.........

Dick


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Are there only four RV owners on here with washing machines ? 

I'm intrigued why someone voted it was unnecessary luxury but didn't comment.. :?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I dont fulltime in ours, but it would be nice to have one for when we are away for weeks on end. With three kids we get quite a bit of washing!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I take on board the (friendly, I'm sure) reproach regarding RVers-only; this of course isn't restricted to our particular species.

Neither should it be seen as fulltimers-only - those are a rare breed....

Dougie.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

We have a washer/dryer but fancy upgrading to a newer one.

So, If you have a washer or washer/dryer for an RV and never use it, send me a PM and we may be able to do a deal  

Thanks
Bryan


----------

